# Which Cell Phone & Case Do You Use?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

> While there are rugged smartphones manufactured specifically for those in construction, most professional contractors are using the same iPhones and Androids as the rest of the population. Construction jobsites being what they are, these phones require some solid protection to stay in one piece. *6 Durable Cell Phones and Cases for Contractors*


Which cell phone and case do you use?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Antique Samsung Galaxy S4 and an Otterbox Defender for the case.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

iPhone 7 and otterbox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Droid Turbo, Otterbox Defender or Commuter I forget


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Does it have the plastic surround and then the rubber or is it just the rubber case? The defender has the plastic surround which is an extra layer of protection from being bounced off the floor.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nexus 6P Speck Case.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I am still using a Rugby II flip phone that I have had for the past 7 years. Been a very good and durable phone. Don't need a smart phone as I have a table with internet connection.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Galaxy s5 with a lifeproof case for the last 4 years. I've beat the crap out of the case and it's still pretty good, although one of the seals did just fall out last week

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

6S with a bad battery and OB Defender.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

i6 with a life proof case


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

I phone 5c with life proof case, until about a month ago I figured out it affected my speech, phone is going on six years (I think) now without a case or anything it's so much smaller and looks almost new!!


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

Edit ^^^^ phone is four years going on five, just check my first photos I've taken with this phone, looks like April of 2014, 

I wonder if I got my age right... 🤔😗


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Got my S4 late May of '13


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Jonbuild said:


> I phone 5c with life proof case, until about a month ago I figured out it affected my speech, phone is going on six years (I think) now without a case or anything it's so much smaller and looks almost new!!




Mine got worse as it got older. Turns out the openings in the bottom were filled with crap. 

I use and iPhone 6 and lifeproof


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

S6 active, no case.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Galaxy Note 5. Had OB Defender(broke). Bought $10 cheapo on Amazon(broke). Now I'm biding my time until the next phone purchase. Too bad most of the newer models seem similar, not a lot of new tech out there yet.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Samsung S8+ wrapped in a cheap silicone case and carried in a leather case on the belt.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Amp2. Got a case at Home Depot that I will use during the month of summer. Otherwise it's in my vest pocket. It was a freebe with Cricket, no not the OP, it's an offshoot of AT&T of some kind. $35 a month, including taxes.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> I am still using a Rugby II flip phone that I have had for the past 7 years. Been a very good and durable phone. Don't need a smart phone as I have a table with internet connection.


I had that phone. Rugged little fella.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Note 8 with a Zizo Bolt Rugged Case


----------



## prolongroofcare (Jun 9, 2014)

I use an LG phone. Only reason is that it does everything I need and was really cheap. I don't put it in a case as that just makes it thicker and bulkier. Price is low enough that if I break it I just get a new one. I think the price was $65. Even though I do roofi cleaning and roof repair, my job is mainly sales, estimating, and customer service, not swinging a hammer.

Tony
Pro Long Roof Care


----------



## sefiroxx (May 27, 2016)

Had been using a rooted Moto X DE with 3 piece platinum case/holster. Finally gave up the ghost. Just replaced with moto g5 plus, rooted. Will be getting a zizo bolt case (3 piece again)

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Note 8 with Zagg glass screen protector and a Best Buy Platinum case. Screen protector is crap, it fell off and then broke. Still sort of stays on, but it is cracked. Case is ok, but no case really protects these stupid round edged Samsungs.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

iphone se with otterbox armor series (waterproof, etc, now discontinued but still findable) that has put up with all kind of abuse and no problems. Also lifeproof FRE, which is much thinner and still theoretically waterproof, but way less durable screen.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

S7 in an otterbox strada series folio case.


----------



## JLSLLC (Mar 17, 2018)

Ive broken so many phones, wife gave me her iphone, i try to keep it in the truck mainly


----------



## HP Millcon (Mar 7, 2018)

Droid Maxx Force with an Incipio case and an Amazon tempered glass screen protector that I break about every three months.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

My s7 active is on the way. 4000mah battery, waterproof, built in case(or is it a built on case?), shatterproof glass, this thing was built for contractors.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You'll break it within the first week :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

haha :laughing: 
I miss my iPhone 3g from way back friggin tank.
I KNEW they bricked it with software and never got iPhone again.
iPhone admitted to this recently 

I'm sure they all do it now.


----------



## Davidjderusha (Feb 8, 2018)

I have an Apple 6s with the Otterbox Defender. You would really have to smack it with a hammer to hurt the phone.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

cedarboarder said:


> My s7 active is on the way. 4000mah battery, waterproof, built in case(or is it a built on case?), shatterproof glass, this thing was built for contractors.


I will have to look into this.

I thought they were moving to the Samsung x cover.

I'm running the s5 active in an otterbox right now.

Was running the Sonim xp7 but it was pissing me off just to slow. Thing was a tank though and had a end to end warranty break the screen simply send it in and they fix it or give you a new unit only pay Shipping 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Switched from a Samsung S6 to a LG G6 late last year. I have been very happy with it. Fingerprint lock is very quick and accurate and in a great spot. I have it in a rugged case from Amazon. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Just went to the Supcase Unicorn Beatle case for my Note 8. Excellent case. It has a full encased shell with built in screen protector. Makes the Note feel like a solid unit now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Panasonic installed in 85 crew cab dually in 85
Panasonic transportable 87
mitsu small hand held 91
all kinds of nexttel 98 >
lumia 2011
lumia 930 2013 with ballistic case, windows based phone no longer 
made.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it depends on where you are at in terms of the actual work. For years I had a tough phone. Brand doesn't matter. The last one was a Kyocera. Durability was amazing. Software was crap.

Right now I carry an iphone 6. Left over from my wife. I have a Magpul case. Possibly because I love guns, but it works great. My daughter even used it for a few months.

If I were back in working on the job as much as I used to, I would probably carry the Kyocera with no case.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I always wondered why they make the tough phones like 3 generations back in technology. Just because I want it to be tough doesn't mean I'm a luddite.

Make me a top end phone with carbon fiber and ballistic glass or plastic and I'd pay a 500 dollar premium.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

That was why I dumped the Sonim xp7 stupid rugged but slow as molasses 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Any one using the Caterpillar phones? The flir model is 800


----------



## JoshN (Jul 2, 2017)

$500. That’s funny. I wish you could get new phones for $500. I just bought a new iPhone 8, last years model, and it set me back $700 or $800. 
But I agree, I would pay an extra $500 for a tough phone that has new operating system. Maybe someone will catch on one day. Until then I have an OD defener and insurance on my phone.


----------



## cwd (Apr 19, 2018)

i use an iphone 7 but thinking about switching over to samsung. need to look into pros and cons when i have time.


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

I guess I am the only contractor who carries two phones 24/7. A $15 flip phone for all incoming and outgoing calls for employees and relatives. A Samsung Prime for a smart phone and for incoming customers' calls. No case for the flip phone and some sort of hard plastic case that goes over the Samsung.

IMO the Samsung does the same thing as the Iphone for 10% of the price.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

daffysplumbing said:


> I guess I am the only contractor who carries two phones 24/7. A $15 flip phone for all incoming and outgoing calls for employees and relatives. A Samsung Prime for a smart phone and for incoming customers' calls. No case for the flip phone and some sort of hard plastic case that goes over the Samsung.
> 
> IMO the Samsung does the same thing as the Iphone for 10% of the price.


You're not the only one, a GC I do work for has two ginormous smart phones he carries all the time.
One for his business and personal calls, and one for the town that he is a building inspector for. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBoss (Apr 23, 2018)

The stock blue case my Iphone 5c came with (5c or 5s) I'm not sure . . . yes it's been over 6 years and I still haven't got a new phone. Why should I? I only need it for txt, email and phone calls. Also the occasional internet. Why am I suppose to buy a new phone just because the cell phone companies say so? No thanks - I'm happy with my 45 bucks a month plan. Plus I've dropped by phone like 8 times. It's one sturdy little mofo.


----------



## wattsittoyou (May 13, 2018)

I've got an iphone 7 and I swear by Otterbox. Their cases are durable and they actually look good.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Randy Bush said:


> I am still using a Rugby II flip phone that I have had for the past 7 years. Been a very good and durable phone. Don't need a smart phone as I have a table with internet connection.


I like yer style kid.:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

daffysplumbing said:


> I guess I am the only contractor who carries two phones 24/7. A $15 flip phone for all incoming and outgoing calls for employees and relatives. A Samsung Prime for a smart phone and for incoming customers' calls. No case for the flip phone and some sort of hard plastic case that goes over the Samsung.
> 
> IMO the Samsung does the same thing as the Iphone for 10% of the price.


So are you using 2 different numbers ?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Used a LG 440 sumtin-nuther flip phone for awhile. Tough as a billy goat.

Now back to using iPhone 5C w/Otterbox. The one that has the inner plastic/outer rubber case.

One advantage of the iPhone for me is that it makes people think I know how to text, w/speech to text feature.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I like my s7 active. Highly recommend for a good budget phone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

JoshN said:


> $500. That’s funny. I wish you could get new phones for $500. I just bought a new iPhone 8, last years model, and it set me back $700 or $800.
> But I agree, I would pay an extra $500 for a tough phone that has new operating system. Maybe someone will catch on one day. Until then I have an OD defener and insurance on my phone.


I meant I'd pay an extra 500 bucks. If I could have a phone with the power of a S9 or Note8 and be indestructible, I happily pay out the nose.

My brand new Note 8 just cracked the camera glass, out of the blue and for no apparent reason. Seems to be common with the latest few generations of Samsung's.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm carrying an iphone 10. Great phone. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Love the fact that I never need passwords. I have face ID. It recognizes me with a hat, sunglass etc. Flawless. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You've now been added to the NSA facial recognition database.

Congrats.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> You've now been added to the NSA facial recognition database.
> 
> Congrats.




They don't spy on Americans do they?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nope. Just store all your digital information for retrieval at a later date if needed. But no spying.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Nope. Just store all your digital information for retrieval at a later date if needed. But no spying.


Well that's a relief.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's for national security...


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I’m currently carrying an iPhone X with a Lifeproof Nëxt case and a Zagg tempered glass screen protector. I’m looking into different screen protection though. I have the 3x, as opposed to the 7x toughness Zagg, and I’ve broken 2 of them in less than 6 months. I’m looking at either the Lifeproof Alpha glass, or possibly the Zagg 7x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have the S8+ with a cheap silicone cover. The whole thing goes into a leather case on my belt.

I tend to treat it as a pretty delicate computer. I don't expect it to take too much abuse, regardless of the case or screen protection.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

The only thing on my belt regularly is a 9mm and a spare mag. My tape measure and other stuff clips to pockets or goes in a pocket. In the rare event I actually need to wear a tool belt, the 9mm gets locked up in the van. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

